# Blackhawk June 10-12



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone know the size of the trial?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Open All-Age 94
Amateur 77
Qualifying 53
Derby 28

FTC Jack


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Good LORD that's BIG! :shock: !

252 entries!!!!! OUCH!

KG


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Wow, that is big!!! I've never seen a 53 dog qual, except at the GRCA national in '03 (100+)

Do you happen to have the runinng order? I don't know if Blackhawk publishes it on their web site. I can't find an e-mail address for the FT secretary.

If you have it, could you look up Adirondac Code Red in Qual?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Steve

Your number in the Qualifying is 28 out of 53 dogs. Bruce mentioned you were coming to our trial. Hope you found a place for your RV. My dear wife is typing the program, which probably takes 3 days of her life. I wish some energetic, brilliant, genious person would invent a way to help a field trial secretary with these chores! :lol: 

Jack


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

He did.... it's called Shayne and Entry Express!! :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

junbe said:


> My dear wife is typing the program, which probably takes 3 days of her life. I wish some energetic, brilliant, genious person would invent a way to help a field trial secretary with these chores! :lol:
> 
> Jack


Very funny Jack. Why do you tease me like that? :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Being a little old fashioned, it's hard to break old habits. I do have some concerns. First, I would have to attend the draw and make sure it is random--that means I would have to check the code of the program to make sure it is up to my satisfaction. Second, any enterprise like this will soon outsource to India. Stacey will be without a job. Arkansas needs all the employment it can get--our actions do have consequences.

Jack


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

junbe said:


> Being a little old fashioned, it's hard to break old habits. I do have some concerns. First, I would have to attend the draw and make sure it is random--that means I would have to check the code of the program to make sure it is up to my satisfaction. Second, any enterprise like this will soon outsource to India. Stacy will be without a job. Arkansas needs all the employment it can get--our actions do have consequences.
> 
> Jack


You really want the code? I can email it to you.

You can be present and can hold a public drawing at your house. Gather everyone around the puter and press "Randomize Draw". Then tweak it as necessary.

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

junbe said:


> Second, any enterprise like this will soon outsource to India. Stacy will be without a job. Arkansas needs all the employment it can get--our actions do have consequences.
> 
> Jack


I can guarantee you, unless Stacey is willing to move to India... that won't happen.

This business could never be ran by someone who doesn't/hasn't played the game. There is no way you can express the importance of one little database line item to someone that hasn't drove 10 hours, spent $1,000 and took vacation from work - just to be that little line item. The first thing i did when i hired Stacey was take her to a field trial and a hunt test. I introduced her to the people and let her see first hand their passion for the game. Every entry is the most important thing in the world to that handler, and we treat it as such. Thats hard to do when you handle thousands a week, but we do it.

Shayne


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Shayne

I did get our field trial secretary (my wife) to agree to use EE next year. All I had to tell her she had to stay home and type the program while I went out to a field trial and had fun and that did the trick. We have already got everything done for our August trial. We have the premiums all ready to hand out at our June trial. We have a very efficient FTS or we would have used EE in August.

Jack


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have made you a club administrator. Log in and click on My Clubs. You'll be able to see the Hunt Test that Blackhawk has already set up.

Shayne


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

RE: Large Qual Entry

It is worth noting that Jack has been at the forefront of trying to get more non-FTers to try running the Q. Including starting the Q on Saturday instead of Friday (Derby starts Friday).

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if a higher percentage than normal of those entrants are not "regular FTers."


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

hope the q judges dont set up an open first series.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Jack, thanks for the info with my runnibg order.

EE is the way to go; I belong to three Retriever clubs, Waterloo, Buckeye and Finger Lakes. All three use EE and love it.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Just thought that folks who are interested in the use of "conflicting trials" to reduce entry numbers should be aware that the Blackhawk trial conflicts with the North Dakota Retriever Club's trial and that every year the AKC still requires a written exemption/approval from NDRC because of the 500 mile rule.
The NDRC trial numbers for this same weekend are:
Open All-Age 74
Amateur 64
Qualifying 27
Derby 13 
(see EE for details)

Over the years, NDRC trial numbers do not seem to have been affected by the Blackhawk trial. We probably lose a few entries from folks in the Twin Cities area but I would think that what has happened is that the Blackhawk trial is attracting contestants from a different geographic area. The two clubs are 350+ miles apart. Based on this experience it seems that it would take another conflicting trial in this area to reduce numbers down to the levels that some would like to see. Personally, I do not see that happening. The 6+ existing clubs in the area already have a pretty full, traditional event schedules.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*BLACKHAWK RC*

stevelow: Wow, that is big!!! I've never seen a 53 dog qual, except at the GRCA national in '03 (100+)

Last year, Central Minnesota RC's Qual had nearly 60 running dogs. I know, cause my cute little red girl took 3rd. 
Suzanne Burr


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Suzanne. You should be very proud of your red girl!


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Jan

Usually the judges wait until after the stake is completed to give the results. :lol: 
Maybe in Chicagoland (Cook County), things are run differently.

Jack


----------



## Fetch1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Jack, could I have Tommies numbers in the open and the Am. Looks like you will have fun this weekend. Also, the IRS stuff is done I think. Will talk to you this weekend.
Gary Goffin


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Gary

Tommies numbers , 73 in AM , 46 in the Open.
Dow start #7.

Jack


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

junbe said:


> Jan
> 
> Usually the judges wait until after the stake is completed to give the results. :lol:
> Maybe in Chicagoland (Cook County), things are run differently.
> ...


Sorry thought it was in Michigan? Kidding!
I'm in DuPage county...
here we're just a week off.  
Have a good trial.
Jan


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

junbe said:


> Jan
> 
> Usually the judges wait until after the stake is completed to give the results. :lol:
> Maybe in Chicagoland (Cook County), things are run differently.
> ...


I thought this was the case across the board ... The placements were put in there politically correct position at "the draw" :lol:


----------

